# Public Land Wyoming Buck



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Had the pleasure of hunting with my two sons and their friend in Wyoming this past week. Was lucky enough to run into this buck and be able to close the deal on him. He has a 27" wide main frame and a 29-1/2" outside spread with the cheater. He has great mass, his teeth were all but gone, his face is scared, and he has a chunk out of his ear. Love his character will be a great mount. Want to thank my sons and Nate for their help and for being part of my memory that will last a life time.


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, very impressive. Congrats on the awsome trophy and experience with your sons. Well done!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool! That is a great looking cape - definitely has a lot of character.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking buck! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice deer! Did it come from Evanston?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great buck!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great buck there.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

what part of wyoming?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a great battle-scarred ole brute.. He'll look great on the wall. Congrats.


----------

